# ONR - Open Range Energy Corp



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I just read that ONR creates dividend-paying, publicly-traded energy service company:
_Under the Arrangement, Open Range shareholders will receive, for each common share of Open Range: 
-- 0.882 of a Poseidon common share. Poseidon Concepts will be an 
independent, publicly-traded corporation paying a monthly dividend to 
shareholders that is anticipated to be $0.09 per share ($1.08 per share 
annually) commencing December 2011. Holders of Poseidon common shares as 
of November 30, 2011 will be entitled to the dividend payable on 
December 15, 2011; and 
-- One common share of the E&P company ("NewCo"). 
_

So, if I buy now 1000 shares for $9 on Nov 30 I will get 882 shares of a new Poseidon stock (with 10% dividend) and still will hold 1000 shares of ONR? Where is the catch here?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Weirdnobody hold/watching ONR?....


----------



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

gibor said:


> So, if I buy now 1000 shares for $9 on Nov 30 I will get 882 shares of a new Poseidon stock (with 10% dividend) and still will hold 1000 shares of ONR? Where is the catch here?



I think this is a good question.


----------

